
PixelPerfect – Online tool helps turn Photoshop designs into HTML and CSS - oaprograms
https://oaprograms.github.io/pixelperfect/
======
oaprograms
PixelPerfect is a small tool that reads PSD files and helps with pixel-perfect
measurements, CSS and text extraction.

This is a first version of the app. Let me know if you have any questions, if
you find a bug or would like more features.

Thanks

~~~
gotrythis
Cool. Will try it out sometime. Would be great to see some kind of demo /
video of it in action.

